# Neue Grafikkarte + Prozessor



## MaxGhost (27. Oktober 2015)

Hi Leute,

mein PC ist jetzt langsam nicht mehr der Neuste und deshalb wollte ich mir endlich mal wieder eine neue Grafikkarte und einen neuen Prozssor holen um auch endlich mal wieder die neusten Spiele zocken zu können.

Bei den Grafikkarten hab ich mich schon umgesehen und hatte überlegt, mir die MSI GTX 970 Gam. 4G Twin Frozr V zu besorgen.
Ich kenn mich aber leider eher weniger mit Hardware aus und weiß nicht genau, wie gut die verschiedenen Teile zusammenarbeiten würden.
Mein Budget ist ca. 500 € und ich würde nur ungern höher gehen.

Hier sind meine aktuellen PC-Daten:

Prozessor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5400 @ 2,75GHz
Mainboard: ASUStek Computer INC. P5QPL-AM
RAM: 4GB
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 32bit

Kann mir jemand sagen was sich da für Grafikkarten und Prozessoren in dem Preisbereich anbieten würden, bzw. ob die MSI gut wäre?

Danke,
MaxGhost


----------



## DocHN83 (27. Oktober 2015)

Also 500 Euro ist ziemlich knapp, speziell mit einer Graka die allein über 300 kostet. Denn : Du brauchst auch einen neuen Prozessor und ein neues Board und ich vermute auch neues RAM, du hast bestimmt noch DDR 2 verbaut. Ich habe letztes Jahr von einem ähnlich altem Setup wie deinem aufgerüstet - du siehst es in der Signatur. Das waren ca knapp 600 Euro. Also : entweder graka Anspruch runter oder budget deutlich hoch


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2015)

Also, für einen E5400 wäre eine GTX 970 viel zu viel. Da wirst du deren Leistung bei weitem nicht ausnutzen können.

Wenn du für 500€ jetzt "nur" CPU, Board, RAM und Grafikkarte holst, wäre ein Core i5-4460 (170€), Mainboard mit B85-Chipsatz oder so (60€), 1x8GB DDR3-1600 (45€) eine gute Wahl. Dann reicht es bei der Grafikkarte aber "nur" für eine GTX 960 oder AMD R9 280X, wobei das für aktuelle Spiele trotzdem noch für hohe Details gut reicht. Wenn du nur einen core i3 nimmst, wäre die GTX 970 vielleicht knapp drin, aber der core i3 wäre dann auf Dauer viel zu wenig.

Zudem kommt noch dazu: was für ein Netzteil hast du? Sind Festplatte und CD-Laufwerk "schon" Sata oder vlt. noch IDE?


----------



## Batze (27. Oktober 2015)

Nicht nur das, er braucht auch noch ein neues OS, mit W7 32Bit gewinnst du heute keinen Blumentopf mehr. 64Bit ist absolute Pflicht, vor allem da du schon mindest 4 GB RAM brauchst, und 32 Bit unterstützt das nicht nicht voll.


----------



## svd (27. Oktober 2015)

Ja, gut, aber ein Win 7 64-bit Schlüssel kostet, zum Glück, keine 10€ mehr.


----------



## sba (27. Oktober 2015)

Einen neuen Schlüssel brauchst du nicht. Der 32Bit Key funktioniert auch bei einer 64Bit Version. Du brauchst einfach eine Win 7 64Bit DVD oder iso.


----------



## Batze (27. Oktober 2015)

sba schrieb:


> Einen neuen Schlüssel brauchst du nicht. Der 32Bit Key funktioniert auch bei einer 64Bit Version. Du brauchst einfach eine Win 7 64Bit DVD oder iso.



Stimmt nur bedingt.
In der Verpackung von Win 7 Home Premium (Die sogenannte System Builder Version) sind tatsächlich alle 2 DVDs drin, mit nur einem Schlüssel.

Hat er allerdings eine OEM Version die an den Rechner gebunden ist, dann könnte es Probleme geben.
Und ich glaube die freien OEM Versionen im Handel sind auch immer auf eine Version beschränkt gewesen, 32 oder 64 Bit.

Aber wie svd schon sagt, Win 7 Keys bekommste im Moment hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## MaxGhost (29. Oktober 2015)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. 
Ich habe leider wirklich die OEM Version von Windows 7... Sollte aber kein Problem sein die 10€ mehr zu bezahlen.
Herbboys Vorschlag gefällt mir auf jeden Fall, aber wie genau finde ich raus, welches Netzteil ich hab und ob Festplatte/Laufwerk sata oder IDE sind?
Bin leider echt nicht der Kenner bei Hardware sorry


----------



## DocHN83 (29. Oktober 2015)

Da wird dir das Aufmachen vom Gehäuse nicht erspart bleiben. Auf dem Netzteil ist irgendwo ein Aufkleber mit Bezeichnung und Watt Zahl. Und Festplatte bzw Laufwerk sind entweder mit einem sehr breiten grauen Kabel angeschlossen (IDE) oder mit einem schmalen (SATA).


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

Das hier ist wohl Dein Mainboard https://www.asus.com/media/global/products/08c0CULpvP1ZM9kT/tMXotdI3TKimkCxf_500.jpg    das rosafarbende rechts oben müsste bei Dir im PC, wenn du das Seitenteil aufmachst, links oben sein. Wenn Deine Festplatte/DVD-Laufwerk an dem blauen langen Anschluss, der aus Deiner Sicht bei offenem PC rechts eher oben beim Board zu sehen ist, dran ist, hast du noch IDE. Wenn die an den roten kleinen unten rechts am Board sind, hast du SATA.


----------



## MaxGhost (4. November 2015)

Ich war in der letzten Woche krank und konnte deshalb nicht so schnell antworten.
Jetzt hab ich aber herausgefunden dass mein Netzteil ein Sinan Power VP-530 (A/PFC) ist und die Watt Zahl (da stand "Max. Output total) ist 530 W.
Ich habe auch tatsächlich noch IDE. Bedeutet das noch mehr kaufen? :/


----------



## svd (4. November 2015)

Ja, leider. 
Dein Netzteil scheint auch noch gar keine 6-pin PCIe Stecker für die Grafikkarte zu haben.

So wie es Moment aussieht, wirst du nichts in einen neuen PC mitnehmen können.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

MaxGhost schrieb:


> Ich war in der letzten Woche krank und konnte deshalb nicht so schnell antworten.
> Jetzt hab ich aber herausgefunden dass mein Netzteil ein Sinan Power VP-530 (A/PFC) ist und die Watt Zahl (da stand "Max. Output total) ist 530 W.
> Ich habe auch tatsächlich noch IDE. Bedeutet das noch mehr kaufen? :/


  Beim Netzteil KÖNNTE man per Adapterkabel zwar noch was regeln, aber wenn du noch IDE hast, dann ist der PC so alt, dass ich das Netzteil nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens weiter nutzen würde. Und IDE ist seit einer Weile tot. Du kannst zwar ne Zusatzkarte kaufen, dann würde auch eine IDE-Festplatte noch gehen, aber zum Booten von Windows wird das nicht gehen, d.h. da brauchst du dann eh eine neue. Zudem wird eine so alte IDE-Platte ohnehin inzwischen nicht mehr zuverlässig sein und auch langsam.

Kurz: an sich musst du alles neu kaufen, du kannst maximal das Gehäuse noch weiterverwenden. Aber vlt. macht es mehr Sinn, alles in einem Stück als kompletten PC zu verkaufen.


----------



## MaxGhost (4. November 2015)

Oh Gott das wird teuer wobei ich ja ursprünglich nur Prozessor und Grafikkarte kaufen wollte. Lohnt sich dann selbst zusammenbauen oder ein fertig-PC mehr? 
Hab grade schon ein bisschen gegooglet und hab gesehen, dass die brauchbaren fertigen PCs auch erst so ab ca 800€ anfangen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

MaxGhost schrieb:


> Oh Gott das wird teuer wobei ich ja ursprünglich nur Prozessor und Grafikkarte kaufen wollte. Lohnt sich dann selbst zusammenbauen oder ein fertig-PC mehr?
> Hab grade schon ein bisschen gegooglet und hab gesehen, dass die brauchbaren fertigen PCs auch erst so ab ca 800€ anfangen.



Ich sag mal so: ich hab selten Komplett-PCs gesehen, die auch wirklich für höhere Details geeignet sind und NICHT deutlich teurer als "selber zusammenstellen" waren. Und die, die ca. gleichteuer waren wie "selber zusammenstellen" bei ähnlicher Leistung, hatten oft auch einige zweifelhafte Bauteile (Billig-Mainboard, mieses Gehäuse, noname-Netzteil) drin. 

Für 800€ ohne Windows kannst du aber nen PC zusammenstellen, der alles auf hohen Details packt und als CPU auch eine Basis hat, mit der du in 2-3 Jahren nur durch eine neue Grafikkarte erneut die dann aktuellsten Spiele auf hohen Details spielen kannst.  Lies mal hier PC zusammenstellen ab 550 Euro für Anno 2205, Star Wars Battlefront, Rainbow Six Siege und mehr   wenn du da auf Seite 2 den Mittelklasse-PC für 735€ nimmst, dann ist der schon sehr gut. 100€ mehr, dann wäre eine GTX 970 drin ( +50% Spieleleistung), dann reicht der PC echt für alle Spiele auf maximalen Details, außer vlt ein paar "Angeber"-Ultra-Detailmodi, die nur in ein Spiel eingebaut werden, damit man protzen kann "das läuft erst mit ner GTX 980 Ti flüssig, SO krass ist die Grafik!" - dabei sieht es auch nicht besser aus als nur "hohe" Details  

Da bist du zwar mit der GTX 970 eher bei 840€, aber du kannst wiederum bei manche Teilen mal hier 5, mal da 10 Euro sparen, so dass es doch bei 800€ bleibt. Der PC ist dann halt nicht übertaktbar, denn passende CPUs und Boards kosten dann doch einiges mehr, so dass sich das eigentlich kaum lohnt, außer man hat Spaß dabei.

und wenn auch die 735€ schon zu viel sind: wenn du bei dem PC erstmal nur eine zB AMD R9 270X reinnimmst, die nur 15%v langsamer ist als die GTX 960, dann kommst du eher auf 700€. Dann noch bei manchen Teilen etwas günstigere Alternativen nehmen, und du näherst dich den 650€. Aber weniger als einen Core i5 würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## MaxGhost (4. November 2015)

Ich glaube dann werde ich mir tatsächlich diesen 735€ PC zusammenbauen, der in dem Artikel steht.
Vielen Dank für die sehr nette und hilfreiche Beratung! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder im Forum


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

MaxGhost schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann werde ich mir tatsächlich diesen 735€ PC zusammenbauen, der in dem Artikel steht.
> Vielen Dank für die sehr nette und hilfreiche Beratung! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder im Forum


  Ein Tipp zu diesem PC: für 180-200€ gibt es auch noch einige AMD R9 280X - die brauchen mehr Strom, aber sind 15% schneller als die GTX 960.


----------

